# Melvintnh327's Progression Thread | Road to sub-20 3x3



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 12, 2021)

I've seen a lot of people doing this, so I might as well do it.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

So, uh, what have you achieve lately?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 13, 2021)

I have to ruin my 69 message score... not much, just got sub 2 minute 4x4 solves recently


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

Noice


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 14, 2021)

sorry if I'm being quiet here, I don't always make progress


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 14, 2021)

got 2:38.885 on 2-4 Relay, I seen to be improving on 4x4


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 14, 2021)

switched my Ja perm from lefty Jb perm to x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 15, 2021)

learnt a new PLL: Gb

(learned? learnt?)


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> learned a new PLL: Gb
> 
> (learned? learnt?)


Think it's learnt.
Nice! Is it better then the other g perms?
Also, what's your favorite PLL?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 15, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Think it's learnt.
> Nice! Is it better then the other g perms?
> Also, what's your favorite PLL?


the best G perm in my opinion is Ga.
(edited)
my favourite PLL is J perm. (no bias here)


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> the best G perm in my opinion is Ga
> 
> my favourite PLL is J perm (no bias here)


Mines the Gc perm  Rb perm.
It's just satisfying to execute IMO
(Especially the last part)
Hmm... Another thread idea?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 15, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Rb perm


*R2* F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U
Regrip to begin
just playing with the formatting...


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> *R2* F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U
> Regrip to begin
> just playing with the formatting...


Lol sorry it was a joke
I prefer T perms


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 15, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> T perm


R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' *U'* R U R' F'
1 Overwork
this is a joke...


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> the best G perm in my opinion is Ga
> 
> my favourite PLL is J perm (no bias here)


Ja or Jb? I prefer Jb as it is my fastest PLL.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 15, 2021)

*U perm*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 15, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Ja or Jb? I prefer Jb as it is my fastest PLL.


Both


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 15, 2021)

Waffles said:


> *U perm*


Fun fact: you can slightly see the text when you quote it


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 16, 2021)

literally just woke up and received 8 alerts. (notifications)
by the way just learnt Gc perm and it was pretty easy to memorize.


Spoiler: Stuff



I learnt it from J perm's video here:


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> literally just woke up and received 8 alerts (notifications)
> by the way just learnt Gc perm and it was pretty easy to memorize
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, keep going.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 17, 2021)

I ordered a Shengshou Clock yesterday!
Hope it'll come soon 
And of course I'll learn Gd perm to finish my PLLs


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 17, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I learnt it from J perm's video here:


nooooooooo

use R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f', I beg you.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 17, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> nooooooooo
> 
> use R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f', I beg you.


why? I don't really like wide moves as it is hard to do in big cubes


Spoiler



wow I tried it, it seems smooth, but... wide moves, man...


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 17, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> wow I tried it, it seems smooth, but... wide moves, man...







embrace the wide moves


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 17, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> embrace the wide moves


woah your turning speed on all the PLL's...


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 17, 2021)

new 2x2 PB 1.777
new Pyraminx PB 4.91
new Skewb PB 8.39


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice, dude.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 17, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Nice, dude.


Thanks!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 18, 2021)

did I just got 21 points just for participating in 2x2x2???
btw was planning to participate in 4x4x4 today


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 18, 2021)

new mirror blocks PB 1:07.83


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

Just wondering, can you post a list of all your averages on every event you do?
Mine is only 3x3 (21) and 4x4 (2:35) ...


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 18, 2021)

sure.
2x2 - 5
3x3 - 30
3x3 OH - 1:20
4x4 - 2:15
5x5 - 3:45?
6x6 - 6:45
7x7 - 11:28?
Pyraminx - 10
Skewb - 14
Clock - 17
Square-1 - 1:05
Megaminx - 4:51?

Non-WCA:
15 puzzle - 25
Mirror Blocks - 2:00
2x2 OH - 17
2x2 BLD - 2:50?

"?" at the end = not enough solves


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> sure.
> 2x2 - 6
> 3x3 - 35
> 4x4 - 2:15
> ...


I wanted to ask this for so long.
What's a 15 puzzle?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 18, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I wanted to ask this for so long.
> What's a 15 puzzle?



This one.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16692
> This one.


Ohhhh...
Right. Maybe I should compete since I have one!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 18, 2021)

Yesss 12 seconds!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 18, 2021)

10 seconds!!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 18, 2021)

with J perm's algometer, I compared both Gc perms and see which one is better:
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f': 14.5
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' D: 17
that's...surprising...


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 18, 2021)

1.26 Jb perm


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 18, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Fun fact: you can slightly see the text when you quote it


Fun fact: dark mode is good


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 19, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> with J perm's algometer, I compared both Gc perms and see which one is better:
> R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f': 14.5
> R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' D: 17
> that's...surprising...


I tested it with a different algometer and this happens
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f': 15.6
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D: 18.2
But...
R2 u' R U' R U R' D x' U2' r U' r': 14.8
moral of the story: Don't 100% trust algometers


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 19, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Don't 100% trust algometers


ok I guess


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 19, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> ok I guess


If anyone comes up with a accurate, universal algometer that is compatible to all algs such as ZBLL, ZBLS, COLL etc, they would be praised by all the cubers from the present and future alike.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 19, 2021)

new 2x2 BLD single 1:03.86


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

nice.


Melvintnh327 said:


> new 2x2 BLD single 1:03.86


----------



## Waffles (Aug 19, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> with J perm's algometer, I compared both Gc perms and see which one is better:
> R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f': 14.5
> R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' D: 17
> that's...surprising...


Entirely unsurprising for me, the second one is virtually unusable and the first one is sub one (0.997, yes, but you don’t need to know that)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 19, 2021)

My ShengShou Clock has arrived! I'm so excited!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16704
> My ShengShou Clock has arrived! I'm so excited!


Nice.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 19, 2021)

Clock PB: 20.91


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Clock PB: 20.91


Sub-20 when?


----------



## Waffles (Aug 19, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Clock PB: 20.91


The good thing about clock is that you improve easily, really all you need to do is practise and find your flaws.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 19, 2021)

Waffles said:


> The good thing about clock is that you improve easily, really all you need to do is practise and find your flaws.


Thanks! I'll keep practicing!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 20, 2021)

somehow I feel like I'm stuck at sub-30 at clock


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 20, 2021)

New 5x5 PB 3:33.35


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> New 5x5 PB 3:33.35


Nice, dude.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> somehow I feel like I'm stuck at sub-30 at clock


In between school and Hypixel I still manage to do 25-50 solves a day on clock and still improve, it might just be a negative mindset you have, in which case you should focus on getting sub 25 or sub 27 instead of like sub 15 or something.

Edit: and do a lot of solves a day, even if it is untimed during dinner or reading


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 20, 2021)

Waffles said:


> In between school and Hypixel I still manage to do 25-50 solves a day on clock and still improve, it might just be a negative mindset you have, in which case you should focus on getting sub 25 or sub 27 instead of like sub 15 or something.
> 
> Edit: and do a lot of solves a day, even if it is untimed during dinner or reading


Thanks for the tips! It'll be helpful!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm sub-25 at clock now


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 20, 2021)

new clock pb: 20.336
EDIT: NEW CLOCK PB SUB-20 18.938 LET'S GOOOOO
Edit 2: I realize to be good *at clock* I need to lookahead


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Edit 2: I realize to be good I need to lookahead


why wouldn't that apply to clock? to be good at most puzzles, you need good lookahead.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 20, 2021)

Waffles said:


> why wouldn't that apply to clock? to be good at most puzzles, you need good lookahead.


yes, I applied that to clock and got a sub-20 solve


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 21, 2021)

switched to the Yau method on 4x4 but I'm still using the Reduction method on all other NxN's


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 21, 2021)

I am sub-20 on Clock now!
New Clock PB single 17.766!!
dang improvements are really quick on Clock
another Clock PB single 15.797!!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 21, 2021)

I'll be working on pattern recognition on the PLL's today


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 21, 2021)

New clock pb: 13.750


----------



## LBr (Aug 21, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I'll be working on pattern recognition on the PLL's today


i find that pll recognition is something that comes with time, so maybe do that as a long term thing rather than just today


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 23, 2021)

Ayooo Melvin! How have you been doing with 4x4? Any advice for a new 4x4 solver?
69th message


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 23, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Ayooo Melvin! How have you been doing with 4x4? Any advice for a new 4x4 solver?
> 69th message


I had just switched to the Yau method, so I'm now working on getting used to it


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 23, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 4x4


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 24, 2021)

ahaha first place


----------



## Waffles (Aug 24, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16743ahaha first place


Last week I was first in 4BLD for a bit, despite getting DNF, DNF, DNF (which is normal)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 25, 2021)

wow I'm getting better with the Yau method on 4x4


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 25, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> wow I'm getting better with the Yau method on 4x4


I really should learn it...


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 25, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I really should learn it...


Learn it my times have dropped from 2:00 to 1:20


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 25, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Learn it my times have dropped from 2:00 to 1:20


I believe that would happen to me too when I get a good 4x4. Now, my 4x4 is *very* locky.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 25, 2021)

testing insert math function
\( 2+2=5 \)
\( \frac12=0.5 \)
\( x+2x=3x \)
\( x+y=36 \)
\( 2^9=512 \)
\( 2^{10}=1 024 \)
\[ \frac{8!\times3^{7}}{24} \]
\[ \frac{8!\times3^{7}\times12!\times2^{11}}{2} \]
\[ \frac{8!\times3^{7}\times24!\times24!}{24\times4!^{6}} \]
\[ \frac{8!\times3^{7}\times12!\times2^{11}\times24!\times24!\times24!}{2\times4!^{6}\times4!^{6}} \]


----------



## LBr (Aug 25, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I really should learn it...


yes, it saves big rotations and helps lookahead, which is very important on 4x4. After switching to it in May and learning 3-2-3, my average went from 1:35 to sub 1 in 2 months


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 26, 2021)

LBr said:


> yes, it saves big rotations and helps lookahead, which is very important on 4x4. After switching to it in May and learning 3-2-3, my average went from 1:35 to sub 1 in 2 months


oh I'll definitely learn 3-2-3!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 26, 2021)

Starting from today, I will be learning OLL algorithms daily.

OLL learning today:
OLL 6
r U2 R' U' R U' r'

This OLL should be easy to memorize.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 28, 2021)

was very busy yesterday, so I'll learn an OLL alg today.
today's OLL:
OLL 46
R' U' R' F R F' U R

this is basically an R' U' setup to sledgehammer, so this should be easy too.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 28, 2021)

Wow, OLL already? I really should get going...


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 28, 2021)

1.148 Jb perm


----------



## Garf (Aug 28, 2021)

How's 4x4 going? J-Perm and www.cubeskills.com have a lot on 4x4, you know.
Edit: and you can learn a lot from those resources.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 29, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> How's 4x4 going? J-Perm and www.cubeskills.com have a lot on 4x4, you know.
> Edit: and you can learn a lot from those resources.


learned 3-2-3 edge pairing, deciding to do some solves on it today


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 29, 2021)

New 2x2 PB 1.758


----------



## Garf (Aug 29, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 30, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> 1.148 Jb perm


I will stackmat my Jb Perm soon...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 30, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I will stavkmat my Jb Perm soon...


Is that some kind of Russian knock off?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 30, 2021)

YES 21.344 3x3 PB LET'S GO
I like how my 3x3 pbs aren't lucky but my 2x2 pbs are lucky


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 30, 2021)

1.070 Jb perm
Edit: 1.000 Jb perm (really) 
Picture for proof:


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 30, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> 1.070 Jb perm
> Edit: 1.000 Jb perm (really)
> Picture for proof:View attachment 16805


lol beat you

Edit: New pb of 0.93


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 30, 2021)

I don't want to spoil your guys' fun or anything, but stackmat and spacebar are pretty unreliable ways to time algs. They are usually inaccurate by around +-0.1 seconds, assuming you are careful with your starting and stop. If you really want to get serious, you should record the execution and framecount.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 31, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> I don't want to spoil your guys' fun or anything, but stackmat and spacebar are pretty unreliable ways to time algs. They are usually inaccurate by around +-0.1 seconds, assuming you are careful with your starting and stop. If you really want to get serious, you should record the execution and framecount.


how to framecount?


----------



## Garf (Aug 31, 2021)

Basically, you record each alg in a first person perspective. Then, you edit to 0.0001 of a frame until you get where you exactly start and finish the alg. Then you see how long it took. That is, I a man pretty sure that's how it works.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> how to framecount?





zzoomer said:


> All you have to do is count the number of frames your execution takes then divide it by the FPS to get the time.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 31, 2021)

forgot to mention yesterday, I learned a new OLL:
OLL 31
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R

I guess I'll learn a new OLL every two days since I'm just soooo busy.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 2, 2021)

sorry for not being active here, I'm still busy.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> forgot to mention yesterday, I learned a new OLL:
> OLL 31
> R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
> View attachment 16816
> I guess I'll learn a new OLL every two days since I'm just soooo busy.


That's nice.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 2, 2021)

New 7x7 PB 11:28.773


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 3, 2021)

New Megaminx PB: 4:31.555


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 4, 2021)

My new PB sheet!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/.../edit?usp=drivesdk
Thanks to @BenChristman1 for this PB sheet!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> My new PB sheet!
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ALzbsmf4d8ZeoxpdrcvLIIev3Vg/edit?usp=drivesdk
> Thanks to @BenChristman1 for this PB sheet!


We don’t have access, but thanks for using the template anyway!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> We don’t have access, but thanks for using the template anyway!


Oh sorry forgot to set it to public.
Edit: updated!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 4, 2021)

after grinding 2x2 for a few minutes, I finally got sub-6 average of 200!



Spoiler





```
Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-04
avg of 200: 5.989

Time List:
1. 6.259   F2 U' R2 U F R2 U' R' U
2. (1.915)   U R2 U' R' F' U' F2 R' U'
3. 8.654   F R' U R2 F' U F2 U' F
4. 8.159   U2 F' U2 F' U' F' R F' R
5. 6.865   F U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' U R'
6. 7.821   F' R U2 R' U R' U F' U
7. 4.707   F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R F2
8. 6.582   R U F2 U' F2 R F' U R
9. 8.166   F2 R2 U F2 U' R U' F U2 F'
10. 8.611   U' R F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F'
11. 5.901   R' U' R2 F' U' R' U F2 R'
12. 5.608   F2 R' F' R' F U2 R F' R2
13. 5.160   F' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R2
14. 5.546   U2 R2 F' U F' U R U R'
15. 8.039   F' U' F' R' F2 R2 U F' R2 F'
16. 8.339   U2 R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 U2 R2
17. 6.614   F2 U2 R2 F' R U R2 U' R'
18. 7.690   U' R2 U2 F R' F' U2 F R'
19. 6.163   R F2 R' U R2 U' R U' F
20. (9.597)   R F' U2 F' R U' F2 R' F2
21. 6.062   F2 U' F R' F R U2 R2 U2
22. 5.363   R U' R F R2 F U2 R2 F
23. 4.965   F' U2 R' U R F R F' U
24. 6.413   F R' U R2 U R2 F2 U' R'
25. 5.060   R U' R2 F2 U' F R2 U' R
26. 6.230   F2 U' R F' U F' U2 F' R2 U'
27. 6.585   R' U R2 U' R U F U F'
28. 6.691   F R' U2 F2 U' R U' F U'
29. 6.675   U F' R F R2 U2 F' U' F2
30. (9.448)   F R' F U' F' U R' F R'
31. 6.838   U' R' U' F R2 U' F R' U2
32. (3.362)   F R2 U R' F R2 F' U' F
33. 7.064   U' R' U2 R F' R U2 R2 U'
34. 6.694   R' U R' F2 U F U2 F2 R'
35. (8.969)   U2 R U2 F2 U' R' F U2 F'
36. 6.110   U' R2 F U R2 F' R2 F' R U'
37. 7.589   F R' F' U R2 F R' U F'
38. 5.111   F2 U' F U F2 U R2 U' F2
39. 6.678   F' R' F' U R' F R2 U' R2
40. 5.250   F2 R' U' R' F2 R F2 R2 F'
41. 7.756   R F R U F2 U F U' R'
42. 6.174   U' F' U R2 F' R U F2 U2
43. 4.573   U2 F2 U R2 F R' U2 R2 F
44. 7.325   U' F2 R F' U2 F U' F' R2
45. 8.172   R' F U R' U2 F2 U' R F'
46. 4.824   F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U'
47. 5.730   U F2 U' F R' F R F R'
48. 6.424   R2 F U R2 F R' F U' F'
49. 5.502   U2 R2 U' F U' R U' F U'
50. 7.369   U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R2 F' R'
51. 6.330   F2 R2 U' F' R2 F' U' R U' F2
52. 8.349   R F R2 U' R' U2 R2 F R2
53. 8.490   U R' F R' U2 R' F R' U'
54. 6.846   F U' R' F2 U R U F' U'
55. 6.150   R2 F' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 F
56. (9.173)   F2 R' U' R' F2 U2 F' U R
57. 5.581   R2 U2 R' F R2 U' F' R F
58. 7.959   U2 F R F R U F2 R' F'
59. 4.429   R' F U2 F U' R2 U R' F
60. (1.777)   R U R' U R' U F2 U' R
61. (2.508)   R2 F' U2 F R2 F' R2 F R'
62. 5.604   R2 U2 F' R U' R U' F U2
63. (2.477)   R' F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F'
64. 6.381   R' F2 U2 R' U F2 R' U F'
65. 4.933   U2 F2 R2 U' R' F R' F2 R U'
66. 4.883   U2 R' U2 F2 R F2 U' R' F2
67. 5.066   U' F' R' F2 U F U2 F' R
68. 6.016   U F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' F R2
69. 4.079   R F' U2 R' U F R' U' R'
70. 5.488   F' U2 F U F' R F' R' F
71. 7.036   R2 U' F' U R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
72. 3.635   R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
73. 5.947   F' R F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 U'
74. 4.121   F' R' U2 R' U R2 U' F' R'
75. 6.648   R F2 R F' R2 F' U F2 R' F'
76. 7.573   F' U R F U' R2 F U2 F2 R'
77. 6.297   F R2 F' R U' R' F2 U2 F' R'
78. 5.769   F2 U2 R2 F' R U R2 F' R'
79. 5.691   U R' U2 F R U2 R2 F2 U' F'
80. 4.521   R2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U
81. 4.259   U' F R F2 U2 F' U' F2 U
82. (9.309)   F2 R U2 F' U R U' F R2
83. 6.243   R' F' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F U'
84. 8.213   U R2 U' R U' R F2 U2 R'
85. 5.103   U' R F U2 F2 R2 F' U F2
86. (8.959)   R' U F R2 F U' F2 R U2
87. 6.974   R' F R2 F R' U F' U2 F'
88. 7.415   R' U' F' R F' R F2 R F R'
89. 4.458   F' U F2 U' F R2 F U' R'
90. 5.528   R' F2 R' U' F U' F R2 F2 U'
91. (9.468)   U R' U2 F' R U2 F' U' F2 U2
92. 6.179   R U R F2 U' F' U2 F2 U'
93. 6.812   U2 F' R2 U F' U2 F' U' R U'
94. 6.104   U R' F2 R' U' R' U2 F R2
95. 6.711   U' F' U F2 R2 F' U' R F'
96. 6.602   U R F' U2 F2 U' R' U R'
97. 7.664   R2 U F2 R2 U' F R U R'
98. 6.891   R2 U' F U R2 F U2 R2 U'
99. 7.086   R' F' U' F2 U2 F' R U R U'
100. (9.305)   U2 F2 R U F' R' U2 F R2
101. 6.617   F' U F' U' F U' R' U2 R
102. 5.203   R2 U R' U F' U F' U2 F' U'
103. 6.414   F' R' F R2 F U F2 R' U
104. 6.734   U' R U R F2 U' F U R2 F'
105. 8.305   F R' F2 U' F' U2 R U' R
106. 6.750   R2 F' R' U2 R F' R2 U R2 U'
107. 7.469   F U' R U2 F' R F2 U F'
108. 4.352   F' R2 F U2 F U' F2 U F' R'
109. 4.227   U R U R F2 U R' F2 R2
110. 6.031   R' U R' U2 R' U2 F2 R' U
111. 6.109   R' F U' R F' U F U R'
112. 4.984   U F2 U R2 F' U F' R' U
113. 5.500   R2 U2 R F U' F' U F2 U'
114. 6.977   F R' F' R2 U R F2 U' R
115. 6.688   R' U2 R2 F U' F R' U' R'
116. 4.531   F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R U'
117. 6.391   U R' U2 R' U2 R2 F U' F2
118. 7.414   R F R F2 U' R F2 R F2
119. 6.195   U' R2 F U2 F' U2 R' U' R'
120. 6.148   F' R2 U2 R F R2 F U2 F'
121. 6.055   F2 U' F' U2 F' R F' U R U'
122. 7.828   U2 R' U F' R F2 R' F U' F'
123. 7.898   R F' U R' F R U R U2
124. 6.023   R F R F2 U R' U R2 U2
125. 7.117   U' R U R' U2 F U' F' U
126. 6.977   U R2 F2 U F U2 F U R
127. 4.930   F2 R2 U' F R2 U R U2 R'
128. 4.867   F' U2 R' U' R2 U R' F2 R'
129. 5.539   F2 R2 U F' R F R' F U2 F
130. (9.797)   F2 U' R' U R2 F U2 F' R
131. 3.922   F2 U' R2 F U R' U R2 U'
132. 5.914   R' F' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 F'
133. 4.320   F' R' U2 R' U F' U' R2 U2
134. 4.000   U2 R F' R F' U R2 F2 R' F2
135. 4.984   F' U F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' U'
136. 4.086   F U2 F' R2 F' U R2 F' U'
137. 5.336   F' U2 F U2 R' U F' U' F'
138. (3.242)   F2 R' U R' U' R F2 U2 R2
139. 7.055   R' F2 U2 F U' F R' U' F U'
140. 3.906   R2 F U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U'
141. 5.063   F U F R' U2 R2 U' R U'
142. 6.375   F2 R2 U' R U F2 U2 R' F'
143. 5.508   U' F2 R U' F2 U F2 R' F
144. 4.227   U' R' F2 U' F R' F2 R U
145. 4.148   F' U' F' R' U F2 R2 F' U
146. (2.336)   F R2 U2 F' R U' R F' U'
147. 5.023   F R2 U' R F2 R2 F' R F2 R'
148. 6.406   F' U R' F R F' R2 U' F'
149. 4.484   F2 U' F' R' F R' U F2 R2
150. 5.000   U' F' U' F2 R2 U' R F' U F'
151. 6.367   F U' F U2 R U' F' U' R2
152. 4.063   F' R2 U' R F R2 U F R2
153. (2.859)   U F U2 F' R2 F R' F U'
154. 7.664   F' R2 F R U R2 F' U2 F'
155. 7.359   U R' U2 R U2 R' U R' U
156. 4.875   R U R2 F2 R' F R F2 R2
157. 3.859   U' F2 R F' U F R U' F
158. 5.117   F2 U' R F2 R U' F U2 F2 R2
159. 4.648   R' U R' U' F2 U2 F' R' U' F
160. 6.422   F2 U2 F U F R2 U F2 R'
161. 5.953   R U' F U R U' F2 U2 F2
162. 4.188   R2 U2 F2 U' R' U R2 U' R'
163. 4.344   U' F2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 F'
164. 5.180   U F' U2 F U2 F2 U' F U'
165. 6.992   U2 R U F2 U R2 U F' U
166. 4.789   U2 R2 F2 R U2 F' R U2 F'
167. 3.430   U2 R' U2 R F2 U' R' U R
168. 6.984   R' U F R' F U R' U F
169. 5.469   R' F2 R' F' U2 F U' F R'
170. 5.602   F' R2 F R' F R2 U' F' U2
171. 6.938   F R' U R' U2 F2 R U F
172. 4.539   R' U F' R' F2 U R U' F' U
173. (8.719)   F2 U' F U R' U2 F2 R U
174. 6.156   R' U R' U F' U' F2 U2 R2
175. 7.172   U' R2 U F U2 R' F2 R' U'
176. 8.273   R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' F R
177. 6.211   R F' R2 U' F' R2 U F' U2
178. (3.070)   U2 R' U' F R' U F' R2 F R2
179. 7.141   R' U2 R' F2 R U R2 F' U
180. 5.055   F R U' R2 U R2 F2 R' U
181. 5.258   R U' R2 F U' R F2 U' F2
182. 5.469   R U' F2 R F' R' U R' F2
183. 6.219   R U' F' U' R F2 R U' F2
184. 5.516   F U2 F U' F U2 F' R F2
185. 5.172   U F U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2
186. 6.344   R2 F' R2 F' U R2 F' U' R'
187. 4.969   R' F' R F2 U2 R' F U2 F'
188. (3.156)   F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F'
189. 4.906   F2 U R' F' U' F R F' U'
190. 6.266   F U2 F' R' U R F' R U2
191. 5.438   R2 U R F U2 F' U2 F' R'
192. 4.102   U2 R2 U R' F U' R2 U' F
193. 5.266   F U2 F R' F2 R' F2 R F2
194. 4.867   R' U' R2 F U2 F' R F2 R' F2
195. 6.016   U F' R F' U2 F' U2 R2 U'
196. 5.164   R2 F R' U F' R2 F R2 F2
197. 4.078   U' R2 U' F' U2 F' U' F R2
198. 5.703   R2 F2 R' U F2 U F' R' F
199. 6.719   U R2 F2 U' F U R2 F' U' R'
200. 5.609   U2 F R' U' F' R U2 R2 F'
```


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> after grinding 2x2 for a few minutes, I finally got sub-6 average of 200!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. My ao200 is worse. (9.27)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 4, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> after grinding 2x2 for a few minutes, I finally got sub-6 average of 200!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, an Ao200 in a couple minutes!!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 4, 2021)

New 5x5 PB: 3:13.625
New 6x6 PB: 6:46.250


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 4, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Wow, an Ao200 in a couple minutes!!


I actually already have 300+ solves before.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

me: just studying
melvin: 2 PBs in the same post


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> me: just studying


Wait i wasn't studying, I was spamming T Perms and J Perms on my 2x2!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 4, 2021)

It's weird that my pyraminx mo3 ao5 ao12 hasn't been broken yet since september 2020.
well maybe because I don't really practice pyraminx much...


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 5, 2021)

should I grind more 2x2 solves today?
Edit: very few people are online now so I decided to grind more solves today.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 7, 2021)

sorry for being inactive here again. I was too busy.
btw I might be sub-6 on 2x2 now so it's time to change the title.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 7, 2021)

*Today's OLL:*
*OLL 35*
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'

why are these algorithms so easy​


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 7, 2021)

I keep think you’re @zzoomer now


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 7, 2021)

does this count as my PB?

/* Scramble */
R2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 L D F' L' F' D2 L B2 U' F' U R // Scramble from Tingman's video

/* Solve */
x2 y // Inspection
R' U R F' x2 y' U' R' F R // Yellow cross
y R U' R' U y L' U L // F2L 1
y' U2 L' U L // F2L 2
y2 L' U L // F2L 3
R U R' U' y L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L 4
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL (dang it V perm)

18.781 single

View at alg.cubing.net

I mean I didn't get the scramble from csTimer but idk

the video( at the time):


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 7, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> does this count as my PB?
> 
> /* Scramble */
> R2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 L D F' L' F' D2 L B2 U' F' U R // Scramble from Tingman's video
> ...


Is this one of his trying out record scrambles video?
(Team Olor by the way)


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 7, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


>


Oh wait I didn't see that


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

new skewb pb 6.63


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 9, 2021)

*Today's OLL:
OLL 40*
(y2) f R' F' R U R U' R' S' (suggested by @BenChristman1)
​


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> *Today's OLL:
> OLL 40*
> R' F R U R' U' F' U R
> View attachment 16982​


I prefer (U2) f R’ F’ R U R U’ R’ S’.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I prefer (U2) f R’ F’ R U R U’ R’ S’.


oh that might be better, I'll give it a try
Edit: tried it, it *is* better!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 10, 2021)

switched to cubedesk because I'm afraid my cstimer solves will disappear into thin air.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 10, 2021)

new 3x3 PB: 21.234
so close to sub-20 yet so far


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 10, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> switched to cubedesk because I'm afraid my cstimer solves will disappear into thin air.


So you read the post about csTimer sessions disappearing too! I should change timer


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 28, 2021)

New 6x6 PB 6:44.617 and I only improved by 2 seconds.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 28, 2021)

6x6 Global Average is now confirmed to be 6 minutes and three quarters.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 28, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> 6x6 Global Average is now confirmed to be 6 minutes and three quarters.


Welcome back!!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 6, 2021)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eHG6IChuLQlVz5MKI9w-Xs2A4IONAOE_Ypt49M11_Jw/edit?usp=sharing

I made a Google Sheets for my PLL times


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 6, 2021)

So I realize I always take too long on F2L... I really need to improve my F2L.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 6, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> So I realize I always take too long on F2L... I really need to improve my F2L.


Vice versa for me. My LL time is almost 8 seconds.Just for reference that is half my solve time. Pretty slow for me.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 8, 2021)

My new MFJS 8x8 has arrived!! 
(Also a hand reveal)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 8, 2021)

The "UYOM" stand


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 17287
> The "UYOM" stand


Just realized all the letters in MOYU can be reflected. (There is a fancy word for that that I cannot remember)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Just realized all the letters in MOYU can be reflected. (There is a fancy word for that that I cannot remember)


Wait, that’s kind of interesting.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 8, 2021)

*ahem*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 8, 2021)

It's solved!


----------



## Garf (Oct 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Just realized all the letters in MOYU can be reflected. (There is a fancy word for that that I cannot remember)


Palindromes. But I thought those were for words, not letters. I.E. racecar, tacocat, bob, hannah.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 8, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Palindromes. But I thought those were for words, not letters. I.E. racecar, tacocat, bob, hannah.


Gohangasalamiimalasagnahog.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 13, 2021)

First timed 8x8 solve: *19:04.142*
It was 1 minute shorter than expected lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

Melvintnh327 said:


> First timed 8x8 solve: *19:04.142*
> It was 1 minute shorter than expected lol


How is your first 8x8 solve less than my first 7x7?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jul 3, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> How is your first 8x8 solve less than my first 7x7?


idk
yep thread bump
also that was a fast reaction there gsingh


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jul 3, 2022)

ok im like 5 days late but i received a 9x9 for my 13th birthday!

nope no 10x10 for my 14th birthday 
it might be a stickerless 4x4


----------

